# Norcal MJ Farmers Market?



## greenfriend (Jun 21, 2009)

Maybe some of you Cali folks have been too or heard of farmers markets for mj growers/tokers in Clearlake and other places.  Growers with a valid docs recommendation would *exchange* clones, seeds, bud/concentrates/edibles, growing info (no buying or selling - inevitably LEO would do some snooping. However, non-profit trading between 215 patients is perfectly legal under state law).  I would like to start one in or around the *SF Bay Area*.  Whats the best way to start something like this?  

While there are tons of dispensaries around with great selection, no one likes to pay their prices just for better selection of products.  During peak season the lines to get clones are ridiculous as well.

I think it would be a great opportunity for growers to trade a whole bunch of great genetics, and sample some bud that you might not find in dispensaries.  Any feedback, ideas are welcome!


----------



## nvthis (Jun 21, 2009)

The farmers market is at Good Karma. Really a neat concept. I have collected a couple of strains there. There was probably 25 to 30 different strains to chose from. It's really not about the strains, though. It's the networking that becomes availible. Some of the vendors are also breeders. This has 'good times' written all over it, but... Some things I noticed that weren't so great was the fact that you can count on some percentage of the vendors, 100% of the time, not showing up when they are supposed to, if at all. I mean, we are dealing with stoners here. Also the ability to regulate health simply vanishes. There will be problems with pm, borg and mislables. Good Karma has a policy in place that if you by a bunk product, bring it back and they will force the vendor to make good. This is an awesome attempt at controlling some factors but then, we are dealing with stoners  Good luck if they don't remember you..

I think the easiest way would be to find a dispensary willing to host an event such as this. The ability to ensure only medical patients have access would already be established. also there is a place to do it. I wouldn't mind seeing many more of these popping up. California is the prime time of the weed world right now. If constructed correctly, wide spread farmers/traders markets could take it all to a whole new level.


----------



## Locked (Jun 21, 2009)

Every time I read posts like this it reminds me of how much my state SUCKS!!!!
What is going on in Cali is great... it needs to be done on a Federal level...hope I am still alive to see it happen eventually...


----------



## nvthis (Jun 21, 2009)

Also, Green, your thread might get moved to the 'Medical' section of this forum. There is more info there as well


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 21, 2009)

I agree with Hamster, I see a post like this I get soooo jealous! Canada sucks there MMJ laws are to strict!


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 21, 2009)

There is something informal set up in the Bay. I know a couple of cats who have used it both to aquire clones and supply. Reputable and it has been around for a while now, at least a year.

hXXp://bayareacannabis.org/classified/?cityid=-12&lang=en

Change the XX to tt

It's not so much a swap, but I have seen folks want to trade thier cars for meds!

Securing a location in the Bay would be the tough , and expensive part to hols a swap meep type thing.


----------



## greenfriend (Jun 21, 2009)

thanks Hal, I checked out that site and yep everyone gots the same strains and tons of bud, its just a rat race to get higher quality meds than the next guy.  But it looks like a good resource.  Clubs do seem like a good place to start one, but then again, it hurts their business if eveyone gets stuff from the growers/breeders instead of buying in from the club.  i think they would want to charge a fee or something, but i will check it out

NV, who am i kidding, yes networking is def the most important part.  who you know decides if you get to vend meds and clones to clubs or not.  and networking can help some super chron hard to find strains land right in your lap


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 22, 2009)

I am down to start a farmers market in the bay area.

Whose with me?


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 22, 2009)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> I agree with Hamster, I see a post like this I get soooo jealous! Canada sucks there MMJ laws are to strict!


 

I thought canada was MJ friendly ???? I must be mistaken .


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 22, 2009)

Speaking of canada, has anyone ever heard of the "tennis ball throw" they have at the St. John's river that connects Maine to canada? 
It's at Jackman Maine, i was told by Many people that a couple times a year growers from Canada stuff baggies with MJ, seal them, cut a slit into a tennis ball and put the baggie in, then off to the river where they toss them as hard as they can to the other side. ( keep in mind in these parts there are only moose,bear,deer and other critters but NOT A HUMAN AROUND)
They then cross the boader legally and go and collect there stash and sell it here. 
I've been to jackman a few times and even crossed the boarder there when i went to Canada and i can see it's possible cause your in the middle of nowhere !


----------



## wrathkill (Jun 22, 2009)

as a cali res. i would like to say that is a kickin idea i would deffinetly show to a sf farmers market.  when is the clear lake farmers market?  thanks for the info.  peace


----------

